# Swatches from my make-up collection <3



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

All swatches made on NC40-42 skin

MAC Select moisturecover concealer:





Top to Bottom NC30, NC42, NW30, NC45, NW35

MAC shadesticks:




Left to right: Taupographic, Beige-ing, Shimmersand, Sharkskin

Lots more to come!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

Part One: Applied over UDPP on nc40-42 skin





























__________________


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

Part two:




































Sorry I wasn't able to capture enough of the shimmer on these pigments by Barry M =( They really are beautiful & easy to work with!


__________________


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

Barry M Lip Paint Lipsticks:




141:royal raspberry, 8, 143:lavender, 126: claret red









101: marshmallow, 136: golden bronze, 133, 33









53:coral, 54: peach, 129: palest lavender, 132: pinkie gold silver





They have a really moisturising, glossy texture YUM =P


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

MAC lipglass/lustreglass/chromeglass/lip varnish/lip laquer
Part One:




Pink Lemonade, Silly Girl, Ola Mango, Fashion Pack, Enchantress





Bendel Girl, Prrr, Perfectly Pink, Show Coral, Heat





Pink Poodle, Cultured, Flusterose, Pink Meringue, Heartfelt Pink





Morning Glory, Flashmode, Venetian, Red Romp


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

Part two:




Viva Glam II, All Woman, Nymphette, Softease, Underage





Cute Yet Sexy, Molto Bene, First Bloom, Majestic, C-Thru





Sinnamon, Instant Gold, Uberpeach, Metalphysical, Love Nectar





Viva Glam V, Young Spark, Oyster Girl, Illicit, Poetique





Bare Truth, Pinkarat, Beaux, Orange-Descence


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 16, 2008)

MAC Lip pencils:





Top row- Dervish, Oak, Subculture, Naked Rose
Bottom Row- Neutralzone, Pink Edge

I'll be doing more swatches later this week =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 17, 2008)

MAC lipsticks:





Creme da la femme, Pink noveau, Snob, Lovelorn, Out to shock





Angel, Pink Maribu, Midimauve, Spice it up, Twig





Fresh moroccan, Dubonnet, Half n half, Faux, Underplay





Sweetie, Hug me, Peachstock, Overrich, New York Apple





Plum Like, Plumful, Craving, Cherish, Honeylove


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 17, 2008)

And more Mac lipsticks...





Viva Glam II, Mellow flame, Barely lit, Vivacious, Pomposity





Curtsy, Ramblin rose, See sheer, Syrup, Frenzy


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunspill swatched on NC40-42 skin 















Shadester Sculpt powder: (no base)





closer pic...


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

MAC blushers:
Swatched with Base Light paint (only base I had at hand!)





Fleur power, Sincere, Peachykeen, Ambering rose





Coygirl, Dame, Sunbasque, Sweet as cocoa





Gingerly, Style, Dollymix





Devil, Frankly Scarlet, Deep Pink





Smile, Goddess, Other Worldly, Fleurry


----------

